# ouvrir un lien ftp dans mail



## Grug (19 Février 2004)

comme je ne sais pas si ma question doit aller dans internet, dans appli ou dans macosx je la pose ici.

dans mail, comment faire pour qu'un lien ftp s'ouvre dans un logiciel dedié (exemple  transmit).

quand j'ai un lien http il s'ouvre sans probléme/question/rien demander  dans safari, mais pour un lien ftp il ne se passe rien.

d'avance merci de vos reponses


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

Bonsoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a discuté sur ce thread





Apparemment les ftp s'ouvrent bizarrement dans IE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et si tu ne l'a pas problème


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (...) Apparemment les ftp s'ouvrent bizarrement dans IE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, c'était donc ça... Et pourquoi faut-il absolument Explorer?...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, c'était donc ça... Et pourquoi faut-il absolument Explorer?...



Webo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'exagères


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Webo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourquoi un lien ftp demande Explorer. Quelle est l'explication technique?


----------



## Grug (19 Février 2004)

Merci pour ces reponses express (je n'avais pas trouvé avec les recherches, je cherchais un truc avec Mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
la solution est donc  More internet  et la on peut lui designer un programme ftp, et pas forcement explorer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est quand même pas fini osX parfois


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces reponses express (je n'avais pas trouvé avec les recherches, je cherchais un truc avec Mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et on peut lui désigner que les serveurs ftp s'ouvrent dans la partie réseaux du Finder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bizarre, le ftp est bien attribué à Finder.


----------



## Grug (19 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et on peut lui désigner que les serveurs ftp s'ouvrent dans la partie réseaux du Finder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dans mon cas, mail cherchait bien à ouvrir le lien ftp avec le finder, mis a part passer sous finder et revenir sur mail il ne se passait rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais bon c'est quand même pas mal d'avoir une autre appli ftp (plus lisible, plus simple, plus rapide) que le finder.


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faut croire qu'Apple a reconnu la supériorité d'IE


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Février 2004)

Depuis que j'ai Panther, dès que j'ouvre une session FTP depuis Safari ou autre, je n'ai plus IE qui s'ouvre mais c'est le Finder qui gère ma connexion FTP. Autrement j'ai le souvenir que lorsque j'avais supprimé IE dans le 10.2, c'était mozilla qui avait pris le relais.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2004)

Anonyme a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que j'ai Panther, dès que j'ouvre une session FTP depuis Safari ou autre, je n'ai plus IE qui s'ouvre mais c'est le Finder qui gère ma connexion FTP. Autrement j'ai le souvenir que lorsque j'avais supprimé IE dans le 10.2, c'était mozilla qui avait pris le relais.



Il y a donc un bug chez certains: chez moi le Finder apparaît au premier-plan, mais aucun serveur ftp n'est monté. Une préférence à jeter?


----------

